# eating mullet



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

This has probably been posted on here somewhere, but i could't find it...so I'll post to make sure. 

Mercury...PCB's...I eat alotta fish...it's all coming clear now.

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE: 
October 1, 2009*

*MEDIA CONTACTS:*
*Escambia Co. Health Department: Molly Payne-Hardin, 595-6410 
Santa Rosa Co. Health Department: Debbie Stilphen, 983-5200 ext. 175 

*Fish Consumption Advisory (Mullet) for Escambia Bay Announced* 

(PENSACOLA) -- The Florida Department of Health (DOH) Escambia and Santa Rosa County Health Departments jointly announce a Fish Consumption Advisory for mullet (Mugil cephalus) issued for the Escambia Bay (Upper and Lower) (see map). The advisory recommends that people should* eat no more than one 6-ounce meal (cooked weight) of<U> skinless</U> striped mullet from this area per week* due to increased levels of chemicals known as polychlorinated biphenyls (PCB). 

This advisory is issued by DOH after review of mullet PCB levels within the Pensacola Bay system, except for the bayous. DOH has concluded that* unlimited amounts of mullet can be eaten from the following specific locations within the Pensacola Bay system: East Bay, Pensacola Bay and Santa Rosa Sound. *

A previous advisory to limit consumption of striped mullet and largemouth bass from the Escambia River south of SR 184 to the mouth of the river is still in effect: consume no more than one 6-ounce meal of largemouth bass from this area per week, except women of childbearing age and young children who should limit their consumption to one 6-ounce meal of largemouth bass from this area per month.

By following these recommendations, people can continue to enjoy the benefits of eating fish and avoid the risks of this chemical. 

To review all current Florida fish consumption advisories, please visit: 
<U></U><U>http://doh.state.fl.us/floridafishadvice/</U>


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

you silly guy mullet is bait! not for human consumption!


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

> *reelhappy (10/1/2009)*you silly guy mullet is bait! not for human consumption!




Better tell the rest of the world!!!



MY Bad this is the world wide web:doh


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

hell ill eat mullet, were in the south.. yes they r good bait but better in the fryin pan


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm as good as dead then.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Geronimo (10/1/2009)*I'm as good as dead then.


:withstupid Ive eaten 2 or 3 times that already this week...Oh well..Die happy


----------



## drlile (Sep 28, 2007)

I am impressed how they have trained the mullet of Escambia Bay to swim in circles and never cross into Pensacola Bayor East Bay. Is there an invisible fence that I am unaware of? We're not talking oysters here. :doh


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *BigBrandon89 (10/1/2009)*hell ill eat mullet, were in the south.. yes they r good bait but better in the fryin pan


Hell my dad is from New Orleans and he wont touch a mullet. He calls them gutter fish.....met a guy from Texas the other day and he was talking about how he couldn't believe we ate mullet over here.........lol Being in the south doesn't seem to matter......lol


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *drlile (10/1/2009)*I am impressed how they have trained the mullet of Escambia Bay to swim in circles and never cross into Pensacola Bayor East Bay. Is there an invisible fence that I am unaware of? We're not talking oysters here. :doh


Shock collars.


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

> *konz (10/1/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *BigBrandon89 (10/1/2009)*hell ill eat mullet, were in the south.. yes they r good bait but better in the fryin pan
> ...




Had this discussion and we believe It Is water clarity Most likely.Their good here eat them all the time.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

guess air products, gulf power, solutia, and the paper mill are dumping at the same times....but what about west of the bay? can you eat those? :banghead


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Better get Steven Segal on the phone! lol!

When I lived in Cape Hatterass and Virginia Bch, the locals all ate Bluefish, but wouldn't touch a Mullet to keep from starving! I myself eat both of them! Hope my mercury stats are okay!


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

i think alot of people in other parts of the country won't eat mullet due to the muddy ass bottom that they tend to live in.. oh well, i say buttrfly 'em and put 'em in the smoker.. four hours later you end with with the kind of delicious that makes you wanna slap somebodys momma... hmmmm, i think i'm 'bout to get net me some tonight.. thanks for the inspiration!!


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

you could put my sneakers in a smoker for 4 hours and want to slap your mama good! but i still wouldn't eat them!


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *konz (10/1/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *BigBrandon89 (10/1/2009)*hell ill eat mullet, were in the south.. yes they r good bait but better in the fryin pan
> ...


When I lived in New Orleans, they labeled me the "Bait Eater" because I told them about Penscola Mullet..... It was funny to see there reaction EVERY time........ Love em myself, an the row, an the back bones, an the gizards.......... :bowdown


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *Boatjob1 (10/1/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *konz (10/1/2009)*
> ...


You don't eat Lake Pontchartrain mullets.










Warning signon Lake Pontchartrain levee circa 1979.


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

> *reelhappy (10/1/2009)*you silly guy mullet is bait! not for human consumption!


That's what I thought until I got hitched to my "Holley" girl....Her family went and ruined me (weight wise). NowI get upset if I can't get down to the "fish fry" in time to sample the backbones and if lucky the roe....BBob


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

i am from jacksonville fl and they wont touch them there. there is muddy bottoms and its unheard of. all the small restaurants sell fried catfish, here it is fried mullet. my wifes family always eats mullet and i have for ten years now. i like the black mullet better than the silver mullet. fried black mullet, fried shrimp,french fries and cheese grits. that is probably one of the best meals you could eat. it is funny that my father in law cooks better fried shrimp and mullet than any restaurant I have ever eaten at. by the way I promise I eat more than double my healthy limit.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

screw it, if i die... i'll die happy and full.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *BBob (10/1/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *reelhappy (10/1/2009)*you silly guy mullet is bait! not for human consumption!
> ...


By the way, Chett's on Navy Blvd. is now serving a Mullet backbone plates (I think I got 8 backs bones on the last order)..... I got one with Ken and started having flashbacks of the old day while sitting at Rusty's Fish Camp with a cold draft and that stainless steal bowl filled with those tails hanging over the side......... MMMMMmmmmmmmmmm By the way in my earlier statement, I eat Mullet hands down, BUTONLY from this area.........................


----------



## bbe (Dec 10, 2008)

PCBs are pretty bad stuff. They never go away, are concentrated in the body over time and have been linked to cancer. They are in the sediment of Escambia Bay thanks to Monsanto. They routinely discharged them for many years into the river where they settled out in the bay. So far they have not found any contaminated fish anywhere but Escambia Bay. I don't think mullet stay in one area though.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

I haven't ever, nor will I ever eat a fish from up there. Too many clean places to catch and eat fish.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

so my question is: What about flounder, crabs, etc. They all migrate heavily throughout the year, and all of them go to the river mouths at some point. Are they ok to eat as well?

Just asking a question. I still plan to eat my fair share.

Also, *why isn't Monsanto paying restitution to the state of florida and having to clean every single square foot of contaminated bay soil?????*


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

> *BBob (10/1/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *reelhappy (10/1/2009)*you silly guy mullet is bait! not for human consumption!
> ...


We need to get reelhappy to one our family fish fry's and he would change his mind on mullet.Ha!Ha! I was the same way until I got hitched to a Holley boy. Didn't eat any salt water fish now can't get enough of mullet, oysters, grouper, etc,.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

anybody that knows me, knows i eat mullet! it's not my favorite but it's not bad. we just cook 50 pounds of the stuff at our rodeo sept. 20 it all went fast. one of my friends even got me to try the center cut ( back bones) they are good. i was just messing with you guys about the bait thing. but we do use them as bait. just like shrimp and crabs and spanish mack's and a lot other prefectlly good eating fish. but i don't eat anything from the upper bay just because of the increase in mecury levels and pcb's. i get enought of that from the fish in the gulf! i know i eat way more than the charts tell me what is a safe level but hey it taste so good! fish on! eat what you like to. 

scot


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

I wish I would have been there when you cooked the 50lbs. I've only got to eat mullet 1 time this summer so far. Made the hubby drive to Ft.Walton to a friends dock to catch me some and they where good.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

> *drlile (10/1/2009)*I am impressed how they have trained the mullet of Escambia Bay to swim in circles and never cross into Pensacola Bayor East Bay. Is there an invisible fence that I am unaware of? We're not talking oysters here. :doh





> *unlimited amounts of mullet can be eaten from the following specific locations within the Pensacola Bay system: East Bay, Pensacola Bay and Santa Rosa Sound. *
> 
> *I understand this to mean eat away from these bodies of water, am I wrong?*


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

> *The LaJess II (10/2/2009)*I wish I would have been there when you cooked the 50lbs. I've only got to eat mullet 1 time this summer so far. Made the hubby drive to Ft.Walton to a friends dock to catch me some and they where good.


i might be helping out at a fund raiser for a women who had half her leg removed! they are trying to get everything together right now. but the idea was to have a fish fry ( mullet ) and charge $5.00 per head min. donation. it will be later this month. i will post it up when the details are done. also we have a big fish fry coming up on the 17th oct. at the oval office. it's not mullet but it will be awesome! everybody is welcome. see post under furom get togethers. theres nothing better than fryed fish and friends!!!!!! 

scot


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

u wont catch me dead eating ANY fish from the upperbay


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

My cat loves mullet from up there!


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

There are A LOT of people that won't eat them, but they still took our nets away.:reallycrying


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

Would rather eat mullet than catfish!! Rather a catfish than carp!!!


----------

